# Hunting > Taxidermy >  Deer and other Big Game

## Bavarian_Hunter

Just going to kick off this section with a few of mine that I"m sure everyone has already seen,  please chuck up your own I'd love to see them and to see the thread take off.









And me as a chubby 12 year old with my first stag

----------


## Dundee

They look mint BH

----------


## Gibo

Some nice animals there BH  :Grin:

----------


## Dundee

This is a red necked wallaby I suppose its classed as big game

----------


## Bavarian_Hunter

Good stuff, we'd be stuffed if we tried that with a wallaby here!

----------


## Bavarian_Hunter

What are peoples thoughts on doing my big red in a wall pedestal similar to this over the traditional shoulder mount?




Reckon it would suit him? minus the two turned ears

----------


## PerazziSC3

They do look different,  im umming and arring about whether I should pedestal my tahr and cham or just go for a standard shoulder mount...

----------


## Gibo

Whats the difference? Turned neck..... or am I missing something?

----------


## Bavarian_Hunter

It's only one side of the deer thats mounted as opposed to a square shoulder mount. 

I think I've decided though after chatting to a few other fellas, I'm going to get a base made up of either redgum or buloke, order in some habitat and have him done as a floor pedestal similar to this

----------


## Bavarian_Hunter

> They do look different,  im umming and arring about whether I should pedestal my tahr and cham or just go for a standard shoulder mount...


I know what ya mean, I reckon when I eventually take a tahr with a good mane he'll be a wall pedestal for sure

----------


## EeeBees

BH, I love the Cheetal, sorry, feel I may have the spelling wrong on that!!!

----------


## PerazziSC3

I think I will get my Cham done like this, quite like it

----------


## Bavarian_Hunter

Cheers eebees, haha you were close! it's Chital, but your phonetically correct which is better than most people in Australia. I think they were spelt cheetal back in British India. He's actually my brothers, I can't seem to find a pic of mine so I'll have to take another

----------


## Bavarian_Hunter

Yeh I like that Perazzi, he's nice. do you have summer or winter cape on yours?

----------


## PerazziSC3

Hopefully get a cape next month! I shot him in February this year but didn't have a clue about capes ect so didn't take one.

----------


## linyera

the withe deer is awesome !!!!! nice nice nice !!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Bavarian_Hunter

> Hopefully get a cape next month! I shot him in February this year but didn't have a clue about capes ect so didn't take one.


Are you only recent to the world of trophy hunting?

----------


## Bavarian_Hunter

> the withe deer is awesome !!!!! nice nice nice !!!!!!!!!!


Thanks Linyera, he's a great trophy beyond the antlers

----------


## PerazziSC3

> Are you only recent to the world of trophy hunting?


Correct.  Wouldn't say im a trophy hunter, im a meat hunter until I stumble on a trophy, then im a trophy hunter haha

----------


## The Claw

My bull tahr just back from Tyron Southward




Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk

----------


## Bavarian_Hunter

Love it mate, is that your 14" bull?

----------


## Wildman

> This is a red necked wallaby I suppose its classed as big game
> 
> Attachment 17609


I thought you were going to post a picture of @Bavarian_Hunter here as a pic of a Redneck Wallaby...

----------


## The Claw

> Love it mate, is that your 14" bull?


Yeah mate that's him

Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk

----------


## The Claw

Better photo showing height and curve of horns



Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk

----------


## Dundee

> I thought you were going to post a picture of @Bavarian_Hunter here as a pic of a Redneck Wallaby...


A great way with words there Wildman :Grin:

----------


## EeeBees

> Cheers eebees, haha you were close! it's Chital, but your phonetically correct which is better than most people in Australia. I think they were spelt cheetal back in British India. He's actually my brothers, I can't seem to find a pic of mine so I'll have to take another


Thank you, BH :Grin:

----------


## EeeBees

> Better photo showing height and curve of horns
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk


I love how Mr Southward has the thar's expression...so life like...wicked...!!!

----------


## Bavarian_Hunter

Monstrous bull for sure mate any angle you look at him

----------


## veitnamcam

> My bull tahr just back from Tyron Southward
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk


Nice bull :thumbup: :Cool: 

He certainly does nice work, had his uncle cutting up a deer for me last night. Can do it myself of course but he is faster and it gets him away from the wife :Grin:

----------


## Dundee

Just found an old pic when the redneck wallaby came home,sure has faded now.

----------


## JP100

some awesome mounts guys!! that Tahr is a ripper.
Heres a few european mounts I have done my self.
 a couple of chamois and a nice wild ram

----------


## username

> Better photo showing height and curve of horns
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk


That is Awesome mate!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Shootm

> Better photo showing height and curve of horns
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk



Tyron sure does a good job. 
Nice tahr there too :Cool:

----------


## Bavarian_Hunter

> some awesome mounts guys!! that Tahr is a ripper.
> Heres a few european mounts I have done my self.
>  a couple of chamois and a nice wild ram


Nice to see your red stag is getting into the festive season!

----------


## Bavarian_Hunter

Finally on the wall...even if it was only for the pic before the missus had it down! Just need to buy my own house and the man cave is on!

----------


## Gibo

> Attachment 20403
> 
> Finally on the wall...even if it was only for the pic before the missus had it down! Just need to buy my own house and the man cave is on!


Looks good bh

----------


## Boar Freak

My first "curly"   :Grin:

----------


## Bavarian_Hunter

> Attachment 26601
> 
> 
> My first "curly"


Nice Addax mate 


I prefer meat in its original packaging 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Boar Freak

> Nice Addax mate 
> 
> 
> I prefer meat in its original packaging 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Thanks :Thumbsup:

----------


## 7mmsf

Here's my sika that sika country taxidermy done

----------


## EeeBees

I really like that :Grin:

----------

